# Homemade "Tia Maria"



## foamheart

I really like this stuff but hate paying for it. It is a coffee liqueur much like Kahlua. The difference is Tia is made with Rum and Kahlua is make with Vodka. The Tia is a less dense fluid whereas Kahlua is more like cough syrup. Kahlua is just cooked down longer. BTW I am only going to make a qt. today, that way if you try you can see what you think before breaking out the 55 gal drum. The small mixing bowl.

Here is what you need:

2 C - Spring water, (branch water is almost as good)

½ C – Fresh Sugar (substitute light brown)

½ C – White Sugar

¼ C – Instant Coffee Crystals (I like the good stuff)

1 C – Rum (I like dark spiced)

1 Cap – Vanilla Double Extract (or ½ Vanilla bean)

Optional- 190 proof grain. Sorry I don’t have fresh squeezed!













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 19, 2013






In a sauce pan combine water, sugars and coffee crystals. Bringing to a boil ensure all crystals have gone into solution. Remove from heat.













023.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 19, 2013






Add Rum and vanilla













024.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 19, 2013






Then top off with 190 proof.













025.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 19, 2013






Cap jar and set in a cool dark place out from under foot, best out of sight too for a month or so, (just stick with the other bottles). It allows it to Smmmmoooooooth.













026.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 19, 2013






That is all there is to it. Most of the stuff is sitting the cabinets. You can control what you like this way, maybe more coffee (first time I used twice the coffee crystals, talk about a buzz). You can use dark brown sugar. Price a bottle at the store and you'll be making it also. Remember Kahlua is just the same with vodka vice rum. Black Russians, White Russians, Crazy Russians, on the rocks, or in your coffee. Its good stuff Maynard! I will see how my faux Baileys is holding up. Maybe do it next.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pcallison

Hi Foamheart, good post. I like Kahlua, would never thought of using rum. That would be the better halfs favorite. I do have access to some fresh squeezed so will try that. Got to watch it with that stuff tho, it'll sneak up and grab ya.

See ya , Phillip

Would also like to see your recipe for faux Baileys, wife loves that stuff.


----------



## hambone1950

I have friends who make this a lot. I like the idea of using rum too. I have some capt Morgan's reserve that might work well. This is a great idea , tho. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathrynn

OOoooooo Foam!  Thank you for posting this.  Also...that pecan pie on that counter looks awfully good!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks for the step by step...I love Kahlua and this would be good after a long day of hunting in the cold weather!!!


----------



## wisconsinbutt

Awesome recipe! 

Just a tip - Be sure to chill completely before adding alcohol!! If you add the rum and grain alcohol to the boiling liquid, all the alcohol will evaporate very quickly and you will be left with a NA delicious treat..


----------



## themule69

That sounds good. now i'm going to grab a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and stick around for the recipe for faux Baileys. I have tried several differant recipe's for Baileys. A few have got close. But I haven't found the one yet. I also can get some fresh squeezens. What ever that means
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart

WisconsinButt said:


> Awesome recipe!
> 
> Just a tip - Be sure to chill completely before adding alcohol!! If you add the rum and grain alcohol to the boiling liquid, all the alcohol will evaporate very quickly and you will be left with a NA delicious treat..


Also the vanilla, its just beans steeped in vodka. If its vanilla extract and not pure vanilla.

Good things about faux Bailey's, its easy, no smoothing time required, and I make caramel baileys, and caramel is just too easy to make.

Bad things or maybe good depending upon your point of view, short shelf life, requires refrigeration, so you can't keep it long. I don't normall have Irish whiskey laying around, just not my favorite. Never big on Irish or rye. I'll check the booze locker and see what I need.


----------



## pcallison

theMule69, squeezins, aka white lightning, shine etc. Figured you'd know that, being from the hills. I was born and raised not too

far north of you, Rogers,Ar.

See ya, Phillip


----------



## tsin

Have to try this..How much water do you add??


----------



## foamheart

Pcallison said:


> theMule69, squeezins, aka white lightning, shine etc. Figured you'd know that, being from the hills. I was born and raised not too
> 
> far north of you, Rogers,Ar.
> 
> See ya, Phillip


I am a thinkin he might have been pullin ya leg.


----------



## foamheart

TSIN said:


> Have to try this..How much water do you add??


LOL... Thank you for catching that. Recipe is fixed. In my defense I did show it in the picture...... I was cooking butt and wasn't focused, thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## themule69

Pcallison said:


> theMule69, squeezins, aka white lightning, shine etc. Figured you'd know that, being from the hills. I was born and raised not too
> 
> far north of you, Rogers,Ar.
> 
> See ya, Phillip


Oh is that what comes out of that Pot?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Corn, sugar, distillers yeast, water,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  allow to sit till bubbling stops.

Heat to 174 deg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yup Rogers is just over the hill.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart

themule69 said:


> Oh is that what comes out of that Pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn, sugar, distillers yeast, water,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allow to sit till bubbling stops.
> 
> Heat to 174 deg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Rogers is just over the hill.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I like your recipe better!


----------



## themule69

Foamheart said:


> I like your recipe better!


pm me if you would like more info,


----------

